# Zolas growing up fast



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Those of you who have seen him as a puppie will know just how different he looks, those of you who didnt seen him, thats him in my pic right there under my name <
Zola was so dark in colour when I got him and now he's getting lighter by the day. He 3 and a hlaf months now 



He looks so shy in this pic


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Look at him... such a heart-breaker! bIG BLUE EYES! XXXXXXXXX


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

WOW he has changed but he is only getting cuter


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

they go through such amazing color changes! i can't get over how much his mask has faded!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

He is adorable!!! I love Zola!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He has changed alot! So cute!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Zola is adorable. He's cuter than ever. :angel5:


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Awww she could be Bentleys sister!
I love her too!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah he did change alot from what i can say...turning into a very handsome fellow  :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I agree!! He is a total cutie!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Zola is one great looking little man


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

What a sweatheart of a guy!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

He just gets cuter every time we see him! Pretty soon we just won't be able to stand any more cuteness. :lol:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

i noticed that too - i think he is going cuter and cuter but he doesnt seem the same dog! he looks like a completely different one! hes such a doll though!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow, Vicky he's totally different to when I met him!!
He looks lovely still don't worry, he's too cute.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Thank you all for your lovely comments. I know he's definatley the same lol. He still has a dark strip down his back. It has faded so much but you can stil see it. He does look sooooo different. I love him even more and more everyday


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

what a little sweetheart


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i love zola's colour !!! mine didn't change color when they grew up .....but i noticed the change in zola's :wink: he has become such a handsome little man  

kisses nat


----------

